# #APPROVED: PORSCHE TOWER, 80F Res+Com



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Porsche plans signature project for Business Bay*

Porsche has drawn up plans to build its own signature skyscraper in Dubai. No expense will be spared on the super-luxurious development, which is being pitched at high-flier investors.

The first-of-its-kind project will see the sports car manufacturer brand its own super-tall tower in the Business Bay development.

“There was a final agreement signed that will go ahead
and conceptually it has been agreed,” said Porsche Middle East managing director, Deesch Papke.

“We have various divisions within the greater Porsche Group and the Porsche Design Group is the one that has done this deal,” he added.

Construction Week has learned that an 80-storey Porsche-branded tower had originally been earmarked for Dubai Marina, but the land deal fell through. Now the company has identified a site at Business Bay — but company sources would not reveal the new proposed height.

The original designs included plans for a swimming pool on every floor and Porsche-designed interiors throughout.
An insider at Porsche Design Studio in Austria confirmed that a site and developer had been selected and that a press announcement would be made later in the year.

“We already signed an agreement with a developer in Dubai, that means this Porsche-designed tower will be built. It will be a mixed tower, with offices and residential. The idea is that it is Porsche branded — but not only branded, it will contain our design influence throughout.”

Business Bay is expected to include more than 200 towers and is being developed to cement Dubai’s position as the region’s business capital.

The mega-development has already attracted around US $55 billion (AED202 billion) in investment. The project is expected to be completed over the next five to seven years.

It will be a business free zone covering an area of some 5.95 million m2 of land adjacent to the Downtown Dubai site and extending between interchanges two and three of Sheikh Zayed Road.

Several Business Bay towers have been announced in recent months — including a $204 million Rani International development, which will comprise two 30-storey towers at the entrance to the site.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

again, hopefully this is not al sharq tower


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

i dont think so... besides the floor counts being similar and the luxury cars in sharq renders :lol: i dont see the similarities


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

lol
yeah

this is what i hate, why do they talk about all this
it's so confusing and nobody know what it's all about
:rant:


----------



## Nasrawi (Apr 1, 2006)

who first suggested that al sharq is porsche & confused everyone?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

it's the truth, nasrawi

al sharq has something to do with porsche
check the thread


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

flo


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I couldn't belive that first, then I checked and compared those two:




















Why can't these two be separate projects :bash:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

rofl
i wanted to give you the website as a reference just now!!

it must be the same


----------



## Nasrawi (Apr 1, 2006)

i preferred szr location.... still business bay again is drawing in the best looking towers in the city


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

looks like April 1 is early for 2007


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

It's the same project, first Al Sharq Tower was previously called "Porsche Tower" you can check the name when I first posted all 4 of it's design in 300+m for Dubai thread.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Why is the porshe design tower webpage got that aqua dunya crap around it?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Seak and you'll find (why) ...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Chad said:


> It's the same project, first Al Sharq Tower was previously called "Porsche Tower" you can check the name when I first posted all 4 of it's design in 300+m for Dubai thread.


Any recent news on the Al Sharq 2 Tower?


----------



## Shad (Jul 17, 2005)

AltinD said:


> Any recent news on the Al Sharq 2 Tower?


i was abt to ask tht?? anything?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

ha it told u it is the same.


----------

